# Amurs and algae?



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Will the newly stocked amurs in my pond control control algae? :G


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure but I think it depends on how old and big they are.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I am no expert and this is just what i have noticed in my pond. If there are other aquatic plants availible for them to eat they will eat just about anything else before they eat the algea.

Hopefully one of the pond/fish stocking guru's will chime in (Fishman) with a better answer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Darwin hit it on the head ; the amurs in my pond ate absolutely everything else before getting to the slime. Now that it's pretty much weed free , they eat the algae along with any grass they can get a hold of.
T


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Darwin nailed it. They certainly have their preferences


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty much what the other said...No.

Page 3 of this factsheet lists the plants grass carp like in order of preference. http://www.aquanic.org/publicat/usda_rac/efs/srac/3600fs.pdf From what I've gathered, you're having problems with lily pads and algae. Since you're asking about algae right now I'm assuming it's some kind of filamentous algae and is starting to form bubbly green floating slime mats right now. Grass carp would eat just about anything before this stuff. With all the rain we've had, they're probably eating the grass from the shoreline right now. 

A while back I posted a link in the other grass carp thread you started. Follow that link to the other thread where there was some spirited discussion about grass carp. I stand by my last post on that thread and it's probably going to be your best bet to reduce vegetation to the amount you want and hope the amur keep it in check. It would probably be worth getting a pro to visit and explain to them how much of the lilies you want removed. Cutrine will make quick work of the algae as long as your water is above 60 degrees, a couple of gallons would probably knock most of the algae out and it's under $30 per gallon. Grass carp are warm water fish and do basically nothing in late winter and early spring when the filamentous algae is begining to grow on the bottom. By the time the grass carp start eating regularly the algae is way ahead of them at least until it gets hot then the tables will turn in the favor of the amur.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Was looking forward to the list, until I saw chara of all things listed as #2. There is noooooooooo way that's possible! I'de put the potamogetans (the grassier varieties) at the top of list here in Ohio. I take care of a few ponds that are chocked full of chara from time to time, generally the waters gin clear in these ponds and it's not to difficult to watch the amur to see what they're doing. I've never once saw them eat chara, but it doesn't mean they arn't. All the amur in my chara ponds, even if they small, are extremely fat looking. So maybe the stuff just grows so fast they can't keep up with it. 

I'm rambling, but when I saw chara as #2 it made my head spin


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have 4 grass carp in my pond and just had to spray with cutrine plus. Algae is definitely a pain in the butt!! I have watched these carp for 3 years now and never seen them eating the algae. When these boys kick the bucket I don't think I will bother putting anymore in the pond.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They're not all bad just not the silver bullet like they're often marketed. Many of the weeds they prefer are problematic too. I think grass carp are best suited as a preventative tool for those weeds they prefer, stocked in very low numbers...2-4 per acre in most cases is plenty IMO. Filamentous algae is extremely easy and inexpensive to kill with Cutrine Plus.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Another question. My amurs were about 10 inches long when stocked. I know these guys grow fast. What can I expect for growth rates? End of this year and end of next year as well. Thx. :G


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

dugworm said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Another question. My amurs were about 10 inches long when stocked. I know these guys grow fast. What can I expect for growth rates? End of this year and end of next year as well. Thx. :G


It depends on how much they get to eat When I first stocked them in my pond (about 10" like yours) I had a ton of weeds. I would guess by the end of the first summer they were 14"-16". When i arrowed them out 4-5 years later they were pushing better than 36". I replaced them with juveniles and the grow rates are waaaaaaaaay slower now that the weeds are under control. I think the batch I have in there now have been in for 4 years and they are maybe 20" or so.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not unreasonable for them to gain a solid 6 inches after a year in a pond loaded with vegetation. After that, they seem to really speed up in growth.


----------



## panfishpal (Mar 1, 2009)

dugworm said:


> Will the newly stocked amurs in my pond control control algae? :G


Depends on how many you put in. I have 3 in my pond and there is almost nil weeds in it. IF some grass blows in when I am mowing they come to the top to suck up the cuttings. 

They are now at older than 15 years old not sure how much maybe even 20 years old they are older than my daughter I do remember that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

My four are 21 years old and over three feet long. And they did not eat all the weeds.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

What is the life average of amurs??? I'm in awe of some of the ages that have been posted on here!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I beleive they can go 15+ years, but they really only have an effective span of about 5 or 6 years. After that, they just get lazy, instead of focusing on growth they focus on just... well being lazy. Generally you'll see your amur grow fairly fast, then you'll notice they start to slow down dramatically. That pretty much signals their "decline" in usefullness. Don't get me wrong, a 30# greezer amur is just as useful as a 1lb fish. But there is some middle ground in there where they really accell at vegetation control.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishman, The ages and weight they can reach amazes me. Now that I think about it...They can out live every dog I've ever had.

I put two in my pond this spring that are about 10 to 12 inches. I went out to feed the fish the next day and one of them was floating upsidedown. I waded in to check it and it was still alive but with gouges between its eyes and a couple on its sides. I turned it back upright and pushed it through the water a couple times then it swam off. I know that heron did it but its hard to guard your pond 27/7.

Sorry I got carried away...


----------

